# want to change sub on the Yamaha YSP2500



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi can anybody help me with the following i am changing the sub on the Yamaha YSP2500 i want the very best sub to get the full potential of what it can do i want it for very low frequency effects what sub would match the best price doesnt matter thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Seaton SubMersive HP+ or JTR Captivator 2400. Both are killer subs.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

On AnotherVideoaudioSiteForum, you mention that your room is 4m x 4m and enclosed, and you have a budget of £650. A member there recommended an SVS PB-1000 or SB-1000 if either can be had for that price in your area. I agree with the recommendation.


----------

